# Pray for Sam and Ava



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Our very close friends are the parents of Sam and Ava, the two girls caught in the fire in surrey. They are in critical condition, on life support and fighting for their lives. They are only 20 months old and need out Prayers. 

Thanks Doug. aka Dough


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm very, very sorry to hear that, Doug. What a heart-rending tragedy for the whole family. I will keep those little girls in my thoughts and prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not a religious man, but my heart goes out to that family hoping the very best for them.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Rajan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey man I heard the news a couple days ago about that. You know I'm pretty religious guy and ofcourse I will prey for them. I havn't heard anything about donating money for anything but if you hear something about that then just let me know cause you know I'm in. I hope they pull through and get better soon


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I will and have been keeping those babies in my morning prayers and every meal we give thanx for....this is heart breaking...I'm a mother of two and can only imagine how the parents are feeling my sympathies to the family. Wishing the entire family a speedy recovery from this gut wrenching ordeal.


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Although I am 13 and not religous, I will send out my heart and good wishes to them. It truly is hearwrenching for all. I can not comprehend what the parents must be going through.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a time for good friends; I'm guessing this has become your priority, too. Best wishes.

Storm


----------



## avasammymiracle (Jan 8, 2011)

*Ava and Sammy need a miracle, please have them in your thoughts*

Hi everyone, I am the twins "auntie Jel"! Please pray and keep our little girls in your thoughts! They need a miracle!!!!!!
If anyone wishes to make a donation for the girls, you can do it at any Cost Capital branch. It's for Samantha and Ava: In Trust.

Support is very much felt and appreciated!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im not not religous. but my heart goes out to family and friends i could not even imagine


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm extremely sad to hear that Ava has passed away. I hope that her sister pulls through.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

there's a trust fund setup at coast capital, everyone should donate.  I will be donating tomorrow


----------

